# Laparoscopy



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm due to have a lap done this Tuesday, I'm absolutely petrified   !! It's the anesthetic  that scares the life out of me, the past week leading up to the appointment I've had really bad anxiety thinking, what if I don't wake up from it, what if something happens to me under anesthetic!! I've only ever had local and that was from my egg collection. I feel so stupid but at the same time it scares the life out of me!


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey there! Sorry to hear you are feeling anxious about your lap tomorrow. I was supposed to have mine last Friday and I had worked my self up so much about it too. 

I nearly fainted twice on the morning, once giving blood and again when the Dr was explains the op to me. I'm so squeamish and completely rubbish with anything like that. I'd been having anxiety dreams all week as well and felt like I hadn't slept. 

In the end my op was cancelled so I'm rescheduled for next Friday. 

I think a lot of people share similar concerns about being put to sleep. That part doesn't actually bother me but we all have our own fears and phobias! The anaesthetist will come round and explain the procedure to you so use that time to ask any questions and share concerns, hopefully they will put your mind at ease. 

It really helped me to read about other peoples experiences on the forum so I knew what to expect so have a browse through. Some are quite recent. 

Just remember why you are doing this and the result that we all want at the end. Hopefully it will all be worth it!

Good luck and let us know how you get on!

Xxx


----------



## atoroja (May 1, 2014)

Hi Xleannex

I know what you're going through as I have mine on Thursday this week. Ive constantly got that feeling of butterflies now!! I hate the idea of just being put to sleep like that. 

I think this leading up to it is the worst bit though and im sure once we are there the staff will help make us feel more at ease. Its such a routine for them and also you are being constantly watched and monitored by your anaesthetist. It feels like such a scary and lonely thing but you will be in such good expert hands all the way through.

Im trying to focus on the days after the lap instead and how nice it will be to have the day after off work to relax at home . Like Dancingdreamer said, also try to focus on the end result and how its a big step in the right direction to getting there.

Lots of luck, you will be fine and back home before you know it! xx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, well I had my laparoscopy done yesterday, it was a long wait 4 hours! There was loads of other ladies there waiting too so it was good to have someone to talk to. I had to have fleet bowl prep the day before so couldn't eat for a whole day just drink fluids. The fleet was the most horrible thing I'd ever drunk in my life! It worked, well i couldn't get away from the bathroom ( sorry tmi! ) I was so weak and tired by the time I got to the hospital, my partner wasn't allowed in to wait with me  ! Got put into a lovely nighty and stockings 😕 lol! There was a row of beds we all went in 1 by 1 at a time,  it was like a line up
At the slaughter house 😂! I explained I was scared of the anestesia they reassured id be ok, I was next, my bed was taken next to me, then I was collected laid on my bed I.v put in they put something in what made me feel all cold and tingly, them after that I don't remember a thing! Woke up in another room, tried sitting straight up, shoulders were in pain from the air pumped into me, tummy a little tender, throat sore from thirst and the tube they put in it, a little blury but other than that ok, first thing I said when they took me back in the room was how hungry I was and that I really fancy a mcDonald 😂 ! I had a drink, sandwich and biscuits, wasn't allowed to leave until I could pee... This took forever!! I must of drunk 2litres of water! The other ladies next to me couldn't either, it was like a condition of who could pee first, I got worried at one point thinking omg they have stitched my
Bladder up by accident! I finally peed got picked up by my partner and went straight to mcDonald 😁 settled at home still tender tummy, I went straight to bed lol. Feeling better today not allowed a shower or bath, had to have a sink wash and get my partner to wash my hair bless him 😘. I was told I don't have endometriosis, or pcos everything in my tummy is in tip top shape! Which is good don't get me wrong, but still confused to why I still haven't got pregnant in the 6 years I have been trying, and why  my fresh icsi and frozen icsi hadn't worked!! Where do I go from  here 😔 xx


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for posting about your experience, I am pleased to hear it went well and you didn't have any problems on the inside! 

Hope you have a good recovery!


----------

